# First IVF Cycle at ARGC



## hiltonk (Jul 10, 2018)

Hi All

I am 31 and have been diagnosed with PCOS after trying for a baby for 2 years+. I have completed 5 rounds on clomid with no luck so have now decided to go Private at ARGC

So i recently had my first consultation appointment with ARGC. They advised that it could take 8 weeks or less for the whole process is this true?

The consultant also advised that i would need Immune Testing ( he said i didnt at the 1st consultation)

i am currently waiting for my CD1 to officially start

would love to hear everyone else's stories and any advice/timescales etc.

Katy


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome to FF 

The length of the process depends on what treatment protocol you have. If you had short protocol with no immune treatment it could take 4 weeks from starting to doing a pregnancy test. The number of days you need for down regulation (if you have long protocol ivf) varies, and you may also need to do immune treatments before that starts if that's part of your treatment. Sorry if that's a really long non-answer, you will find that IVF is often a "wing it and hope for the best" kind of thing 

We have an ARGC Cycle Buddies thread which may be helpful to you to join in: it's a bit quiet at the moment but if you post in there you may find it picks up a bit, it tends to go busy and quiet as people go through treatment http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=384714.new#new

There are loads of top tips and advice posts on the main IVF section. Look in the Useful threads and links sticky and hopefully you find something useful for you.

Good luck xxx


----------



## Purplepink7 (Jun 22, 2018)

Hi there

I am also new to ARGC after a failed cycle elsewhere. Am waiting to start my monitoring cycle (depending on AF!!). I was also advised that I should take immune testing etc

When do you start your monitoring cycle? 

Regarding on length...I think they decide your protocol after your monitoring cycle...you’ll have a much better timeline then. 

Good luck xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hiltonk (Jul 10, 2018)

Hi Ladies

Cloudy- Thank you for all that info i have now joined the other thread. what is down regulating and what does it involve?. Do you know if you can have the immune testing on the same day as you CD1-3 blood test?

Purple Pink- I am due on on Saturday so just waiting for that before i go for my first CD1-3 blood test.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Down regulation is where they quieten down the ovaries and thin the womb lining ready to stimulate them to get a thick fresh lining and lots of follicles on your ovaries for egg collection. I’m not sure on the timings as different immunes are tested at different times so your Nurse/Dr should be able to confirm that for you xxx


----------



## hiltonk (Jul 10, 2018)

Hi Cloudy

How do they do that then with medication or injections?


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Down reg is usually done with daily injections or a single slow release injection. I also know that some clinics do it using patches, but I haven’t experienced that personally. But, you might not do that stage as not everyone has down regulation. I’m sure if you speak to your clinic they will advise you


----------



## hiltonk (Jul 10, 2018)

Help! So confused. My bloods have come back and they have said they are too high for Cycle day 2 and that I wasn’t in full flow.  But my period is getting lighter help! They said it was unlikely I was pregnant though, I need to see if my flow will get heavier in the next 2-3 days and if not I have to go in for a scan or bloods to see what’s going on. The only month i needed my period to be normal ffs!!! X


----------



## Purplepink7 (Jun 22, 2018)

Hi all, 

I wonder if anyone can help me...I am during my monitoring cycle and have been asked to used ovulation kits since CD9. I have been trying it every night at the same time but there is still no sign of an ovulation and it is CD15 today. Should I be worried? 

Thanks


----------



## hiltonk (Jul 10, 2018)

Hi PurplePink7

i was asked to use O Sticks from CD 7 didnt get a +, went in for a scan on CD10 and they were never mentioned again so i stopped. When do you have your next scan?


----------



## Purplepink7 (Jun 22, 2018)

Hi! Thanks for your reply...

I ended up calling them and went in for a blood test and further scan today. Still no Ovulation and I’m now on CD18. They said to wait for a call later as usual and they’ll give me further instructions! 

It seems like the more we wait for this stuff, the more it doesn’t happen !!!! Am not feeling very positive today. 

Need to discuss my immune results with them later too. 

Hope all is going well for you


----------



## hiltonk (Jul 10, 2018)

Purplepink- i went for scan and bloods today CD18 and they said I had no domanemt follicle so it looks like I didn’t ovulate. I think we are in the exact same position. They have asked me to come in Monday for a progesterone blood test 

What did they say when they called


----------



## Purplepink7 (Jun 22, 2018)

Hello 

They said to keep on doing O kits and if no positive happens by Monday or Tuesday, I should call them. They didn’t say anything about Progesterone now. I suspect they’ll say what they said to you, to go in. 

Here’s fingers crossed for both of us!


----------



## hiltonk (Jul 10, 2018)

Hi PurplePink 

How are you getting on?

My bloods confirmed that i had ovulated and my cyst dispersed on its own

I have now started the nasal sprays and am just waiting to come on my P for a scan and bloods

Katy

x


----------



## Purplepink7 (Jun 22, 2018)

hiltonk said:


> Hi PurplePink
> 
> How are you getting on?
> 
> ...


Hi hiltonk,

Well....I went in for another scan and blood's on CD20 as I wasn't showing signs of ovulation on the ovulation kits. They said that I was probably not going to ovulate and they were right as on CD21 I got my period!! Really don't know what's going on - to my knowledge I've always ovulated...why is it failing now? (I blam my previous ivf cycle and too many stims). Anyway they aren't concerned with it for now.

My next step is going into Humira for now. Am currently waiting for my blood test result to come back so I can start. Did you do immunes testing?

Good luck as always x


----------



## hiltonk (Jul 10, 2018)

PurplePink

oh bloody hell nothing is ever straight forward is it?

I did do immune testing it all came back ok with a couple of things bordeline so they are going to retest me for those again later on down the line i think

what is Humira?

x x x


----------



## Purplepink7 (Jun 22, 2018)

Hiya

No nothing is simple....but we must soldier on!! 

Ah that’s good - at least you’re able to get on with your cycle. I assume you’re on the long protocol? 

Humira is to bring the cytokines (I hope that’s the right spelling) down. I’m gonna give it a go and see what happens...hopefully my amh doesn’t plummet down in the meantime! 

Xx


----------



## sepher (Aug 30, 2018)

Hello everyone

Sorry for jumping in - I would like to introduce myself as I’m in a similar position.

We are also just starting our on our IVF journey at ARGC. This will be my first round of treatment. I’ve just finished my monitoring cycle and we have the follow up appointment next week. 
I’m thinking of delaying treatment until December as I know I will be less stressed then and able to focus fully on it (as I’m in the middle of changing jobs right now), but then I get anxious that time is slipping by and I’m getting older (I will be 41 in a couple of months), and that might affect my chances. I know logically it doesn’t make sense, but sometimes in the middle of the night it is hard to think clearly!

How are you other ladies finding it at ARGC?


----------

